# Aurora Brand Panini Grill



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

My family gave me this for my birthday and I love it! It's great for home use and it can also be used as a contact grill much like the George Foreman grills but with much better results. 

Have any of you seen this little grill? 

My bbq hasn't had much use this summer because of the rains we seem to always have on the days I want to bbq so my little grill has come in way handy.


----------

